# H/J barns near Knoxville, TN



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I used to live around the Knoxville area that is where I grew up and I never heard of one in that area.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I just googles hunter jumper barns in Knoxville, TN this is the only one that pops up BenHaven Stables LLC. I hope this works for you. They do everything looks like.


----------

